# الدراسة في قسم هندسة المناجم



## هانى شرف الدين (21 فبراير 2012)

تشتمل الدراسة في قسم هندسة المناجم علي مجموعة من الاتجاهات الأساسية المتخصصة في علوم هندسة المناجم والتي يمكن تلخيصها علي الوجه التالي: • تكنولوجيا المناجم السطحية.Technology of Surface Mines الخامات المعدنية التي توجد علي سطح الأرض أو بالقرب منه تحتاج إلي الطرق الهندسية المناسبة والاقتصادية لاستخراج هذه الخامات ومن ثم يقوم الطالب بدراسة الطرق والأساليب العلمية المناسبة التي تؤهله للقيام بهذا العمل علي أكمل وجه. • تكنولوجيا المناجم التحت سطحية Technology of underground mines. أما بالنسبة للخامات المعدنية التي توجد بعيدا عن سطح الأرض فإنها تحتاج أساليب أخرى هندسية مناسبة واقتصادية لاستخراج هذه الخامات ومن ثم يقوم الطالب بدراسة كل الطرق والأساليب العلمية المناسبة التي تؤهله للقيام بهذا العمل علي أكمل وجه. • معالجة الخامات Mineral processing. في هذا الاتجاه العلمي المهم يقوم الطالب بدراسة كل أساليب وطرق معالجة الخامات التي يتم استخراجها وذلك لتصبح ذات قيمة اقتصادية عالية, بالإضافة إلي أن هذا الاتجاه يخدم أيضا طرق معالجة المشاكل البيئية المختلفة. • تهوية وتكييف المناجمMine Ventilation and Air Conditioning. يقوم هنا الطالب بدراسة أسس وطرق حل مشاكل عمليات التعدين والوحدات الصناعية للتخلص من الأتربة والغازات السامة وغيرها وذلك بتطبيق العلوم الهندسية المختلفة من ميكانيكا الموائع والديناميكا الحرارية وغيرها. • اقتصاديات وإدارة المناجم Mine Economics & Management. دراسة طرق حساب القيمة والجدوى الاقتصادية للمشروعات التعدينية وكيفية إدارتها بطرقة علمية هندسية سليمة. • المساحة بمختلف أفرعها (Plane Surveying & Topography ,Geodetic Surveying ,Photogrammetry and astronomy Mine.Surveying). يقوم الطالب هنا بدراسة كل أنواع علوم المساحة وكيفية تطبقها وذلك من مساحة مستوية وحساب الكميات والمساحة الجيوديسية والمساحة التصويرية والفلك والمساحة التحت أرضية، ويقوم الطالب بإعداد مشروع متكامل في المساحة. • تفجير وتثقيب الصخور Rock Drilling & Blasting. يقوم الطالب أيضا بدراسة الأساليب الهندسية لتثقيب الصخور وذلك بغرض تكسير الصخور وتفجيرها ويقوم الطالب بدراسة أسس هندسة التفجير لما لها من أهمية كبيرة في مجال التعدين. كما يقوم بدراسة نظرية التفجير والتكسير. • تصميم وحدات المناجم Mine Plant Design. يقوم الطالب بدراسة استخدام الطرق الهندسية المختلفة في تصميم الوحدات المختلفة للمناجم من ماكينات وضاغطات الهواء وغيرها من الوحدات. • إعداد مواد البناء Building Materials and Their Preparations. يدرس الطالب كيفية اختبار مواد البناء وصلاحيتها وكيفية قطع مواد البناء وإعدادها. • تداول الخامات Materials Handling. دراسة طرق نقل الخامات بأنواعها المختلفة مع دراسة كيفية تصميم المعدات واختيار المواد المناسبة. • معالجة الخامات الغير فلزية Processing of Non-metallic Raw Materials. معالجة المواد الخام للصناعات المختلفة (الاسمنت، الأسمدة, الأحماض, وغيرها من الصناعات الهامة). مجالات العمل المتاحة لخريجي قسم هندسة المناجم: ترتبط مجالات العمل لخريجي قسم هندسة المناجم بنفس مجالات الدراسة التي يدرسها الطالب. يمكن لخريجي القسم العمل في المجالات التالية: o تصميم وبناء المشروعات السطحية. Design and build subsurface spaces for shopping, living, working. Design and build hydroelectric projects. Subsurface storage facilities. o تصميم المشروعات التحت سطحية. Design and build subways and underground rail. Design and build tunnels and subsurface highways. o العمل في المراكز البحثية والعمل الحكومي. Work in advanced Research Centers، Government. o تصميم وبناء السدود والخزانات. Design and build dams and reservoirs. o الاستشارات الهندسية. Engineering consulting companies. o النقل والسكك الحديدية ومحطات الطاقة المائية. Transportation companies, Railways, Hydroelectric. o في مجال التعدين. The exploration, recovery and processing of minerals, metals, oil and gas. Finding safer and more economical ways to use fossil fuels. Surface and underground mine design and planning. Environmental aspects of resource engineering. Ascertain the size of ore beds and determine if the ore can be extracted economically and design environmental methods of site reclamation and mine closure. Develop plans for the location of shafts, tunnels and chambers, underground openings, open-pit mines, mine ventilation systems and drainage systems. Supervise mine workers and ensure adherence to safety standards. Specialize as blasting design engineers.

o في مجال الحاسب الآلي وتطبيقاته في الصناعة.​


----------



## الخبير4 (22 فبراير 2012)

شكراً على الطرح المميز والرائع

فعلاً تخصص رائع


----------



## Egy Mine (26 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## en_yasser75 (3 مايو 2012)

معلومات لها معناها

​


----------

